# What do you think he scores???



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Had this monster show up what do you think he would score?


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I am not very good at scoring but my guess would be 160-170's


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Enough to shoot. Get the tape out after he is dead. That is a mature deer.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

wouldn't venture a guess. but he's big enough to put on the wall for sure. good luck on taking him.
sherman


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm thinkin 170's


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

165 3/8.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

I was thinking 165 before reading any of the post now shoot him and let us know


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

He is a real nice deer no doubt


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Stud right there. Judging by the pics I'd venture to say 175.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Gross? Maybe low 160's, doesn't look like super mass and the G-2's look a little short to get it to the 170's. Nice deer though and would be hard to pass on.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive got a VERY similar deer on camera....id put your deer in the low to mid 160's for sure. Awesome spread.....great main beam length.....shooter for sure!


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Update. Had an encounter with the big guy. He was actually running two does believe it or not. I got a muzzleloader for Christmas but hadn't sighted it in so I was bow hunting over the weekend. And of course that's when I would see him and he was just about out of Bow range, I could have let an arrow go and hoped for the best but it's was a Hail Mary type shot so I decided to do the right thing hold off. It hurt my soul to watch him run off Lol.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe 160, but a great deer anywhere. Good luck and let us know for sure.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Slab assassin 55 said:


> Update. Had an encounter with the big guy. He was actually running two does believe it or not. I got a muzzleloader for Christmas but hadn't sighted it in so I was bow hunting over the weekend. And of course that's when I would see him and he was just about out of Bow range, I could have let an arrow go and hoped for the best but it's was a Hail Mary type shot so I decided to do the right thing hold off. It hurt my soul to watch him run off Lol.


That's a beast. Congrats on holding off with the bow. I hope you get him. When the temps drop again you should have some time still to let us know what he scores.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

That is a hog for sure. It is hard to tell just how big and how many points he has on his left side. But if it matches the right side, it is in the mid 160s to 170's I would say. His body looks huge as well. My buck this year had a 22" inside spread. And this one looks to be every bit as wide as mine was. Maybe even more.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Here are a few more pics of him


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I personally have never harvested a buck big enough to worry about having it scored. Now in this case I would say he definitely would score a place one my wall!


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

A friend of mine took this one, the taxidermist put a tape on it. Gross 153, net 150! Inside spread was 22 inches.

I would have said 160+ from the trail cam pics!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Pics are tough to score. Looks like he has some decent main beam length. 10+ points. Some points are short. Some about 8-10 in. Split brows. Hmm...gonna guess 164ish. 
Love the high sweeping main beams. Keep food out. He will be back if cold. Due to shed soon. Deer my way in Bula already shed end of Dec.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Big roman nosed shed buck hanging with him.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

find his sheds and you'll get a good idea. start setting up for opening day


----------

